# Crysis 1 Konsolentrailer erschienen



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Mit inzwischen 4 Jahren auf dem Buckel zählt Crysis noch längst nicht zum alten Eisen. Um den Konsolen gerecht zu werden, kann nicht einmal der eigene Nachfolger dem Ausnahme-Shooter das Wasser reichen. Erst ein um Monate verspäteter DX-11-Patch sorgte dafür, dass der Vorgänger zumindest grafisch stellenweise eingeholt werden konnte. Was PC-Spieler anfangs empörte, ließ Konsoleros jedoch vor Ehrfurcht erzittern. Auf ihrer antiken Technik hatten sie bis dato nichts Besseres zu Gesicht bekommen. Kein Wunder, dass Crytek sich entschloss, den ersten Teil auf der Konsole neu herauszubringen. Das Frankfurter Unternehmen veröffentlichte heute den ersten Konsolentrailer. Er zeigt das allseits bekannte Crysis mit Anleihen aus dem zweiten Teil. Der Nanosuit scheint nun wie im Nachfolger zu funktionieren. Zu sehen ist etwa der neue Panzermodus, den es im ersten Teil so nicht gab. Ferner wurde die Beleuchtung angepasst und neue Effekte eingefügt. Crytek will den Konsolenport bereits im Oktober veröffentlichen. 

Crysis Video Game, Exclusive Debut PS3/Xbox 360 Trailer | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Nachtrag: Folgende Vergleichsbilder hat ein User in den Videokommentaren gepostet: Das Konsolenbild ist ein Screenshot aus dem Trailer. Erstaunlich ist, wie vegetationsarm die Konsolenfassung daherkommt. 

Konsole:
http://i.imgur.com/g0TTc.jpg

PC:
http://i.imgur.com/zDHZ0.jpg


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. September 2011)

Und in welcher Auflösung läuft das Teil auf den Konsolen? 720p? Oder noch weniger 

Mich würde Interessieren: Wer hatte die Idee? EA oder Crytek... Ich dachte mal das Crytek mal ne "PC-Freundliche" Firma war...


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Könnt mir sogar vorstellen, dass es von Crytek selbst kam. Ist ja gar nicht so dumm, mit einem alten Spiel noch mal Geld zu machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

Ich finds cool 
Nicht jeder hat nen Rechner der Crysis flüssig darstellen kann 

Ist übrigens schon länger bekannt das Crysis 1 für die Konsole erscheinen wird


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2011)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2011/09/4chan-1315552645369.jpg


 
Was hast du erwartet?


----------



## mephimephi (9. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mal das Crytek mal ne "PC-Freundliche" Firma war...



ja damals hatten sie noch so getan, heute denken manche ja immernoch es wäre so wegen dem dx11 patch der ewig nach dem release kam...


----------



## DarkMo (9. September 2011)

na gugge an, demnächst werden bücher mit leeren seiten verkauft... crysis 1 das kaum ein pc vernünftig (spielbar) dargestellt bekommt jetzt für konsole? wadn witz ey. ne wandelnde techdemo ohne technik...


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2011)

Das wahre Crysis ist und bleibt nunmal die 4 Jahre alte PC-Version. Danke Crytek, für diesen bislang nie erreichten Augenschmauß (vorallem in Bezug auf das Alter).


----------



## BigBoymann (9. September 2011)

Aber so ists doch richtig herum, man baut ein Spiel für eine überlegene Plattform und portiert es dann auf die Leistungsschäwcheren Systeme. Aber das ist einigen dann auch wieder nicht Recht, vor allem höre ich schon wieder die XBox und PS3 Jünger meckern. 

@DarkMo: Fast jeder PC konnte es darstellen, man musste sich nur im klaren sein, dass der Extreme Modus auch nur was für damals extreme PC's war.


----------



## d00mfreak (9. September 2011)

Ich bin zwar ebenfalls kein Freund der Konsolen, allerdings sollte sich eine Nachricht unter anderem auch dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie frei von Wertungen im Sinne des Autors ist (es sei denn, man schreibt für die Bild). Etwas, das diese News keinesfalls erfüllt.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

_An den Schreiber der News:_
Bitte etwas mehr Neutralität in die News einbringen. In dieser Form ist die News unnötig provozierend. Eine News ist eine News und kein Kommentar oder eine Kolumne.

_Zur News:_
Was soll's? Sollen die Konsoleros doch ihr Crysis 1 bekommen. Nach vier Jahren kann es PC-Gamern doch egal sein wenn es umgesetzt wird.
Für mich persönlich war Crysis 1 nie mehr als eine Grafik-Demo. Spielerisch und von der Story her, hat es mir nie gefallen.


----------



## Jarafi (9. September 2011)

Ich hätte gerne ein Remake mit DX11 von Crysis 1, sieht ja im Trailer ganz nett aus.
Finde es aber leicht traurig das man es im Nachhinein auf die Konsolen bringt


----------



## Arroxlight (9. September 2011)

wer sich ein 4 Jahre altes Spiel in abgespeckter Version kauft ist selber schuld^^


----------



## dustyjerk (9. September 2011)

Arroxlight schrieb:


> wer sich ein 4 Jahre altes Spiel in abgespeckter Version kauft ist selber schuld^^


 
...und dazu noch für ~70€


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Mit inzwischen 4 Jahren auf dem Buckel zählt Crysis noch längst nicht zum alten Eisen. Um dem Konsolenwahn gerecht zu werden, kann nicht einmal der eigene Nachfolge dem Ausnahme-Shooter das Wasser reichen. Erst ein um Monate verspäteter DX-11-Patch sorgte dafür, dass der Vorgänger zumindest grafisch stellenweise eingeholt werden konnte. Was PC-Spieler anfangs empörte, ließ Konsoleros jedoch vor Ehrfurcht erzittern. Auf ihrer antiken Technik hatten sie bis dato nichts Besseres zu Gesicht bekommen. Kein Wunder, dass Crytek sich entschloss, den ersten Teil auf der Konsole neu herauszubringen. Das Frankfurter Unternehmen veröffentlichte heute den ersten Konsolentrailer. Er zeigt das allseits bekannte Crysis mit Anleihen aus dem zweiten Teil. Der Nanosuit scheint nun wie im Nachfolger zu funktionieren. Zu sehen ist etwa der neue Panzermodus, den es im ersten Teil so nicht gab. Ferner wurde die Beleuchtung angepasst und neue Effekte eingefügt. Crytek will den Konsolenport bereits im Oktober veröffentlichen.
> 
> Crysis Video Game, Exclusive Debut PS3/Xbox 360 Trailer | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Wiso gab es keinen Panzermodus? Der Modus wurde mit einem Schild symbolisert und in diesem Modus wurde der erlittene Schaden auf Lebensenergie und "Anzugsenergie" verteilt.


----------



## Fatalii (9. September 2011)

Ich habe in irgendeiner Signatur gelesen: Crysis 1 auf Konsolen zu portieren, wäre wie eine Geige mit einer Salami zu streichen.
Den genauen Wortlaut bekomme ich nicht zusammen.

Nunja ich bin auch gespannt wie es am Ende aussehen wird und inwiefern die Konsolen gefordert werden. Nicht, dass alle alten
PS3-Systeme am YLOD zu Grunde gehen?! 

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (9. September 2011)

Also für mich sieht die Konsolenversion leicht besser aus als die PC-Version....


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. September 2011)

Ansich find ichs gut. Das Spiel ist toll, sei den Konsolenspielern gegönnt die es bisher noch nicht spielen konnten.
Aber der Veröffentlichungstermin?! Wieviel Actionspiele/Shooter sollen denn dieses Jahr noch raus kommen??


----------



## Ifosil (9. September 2011)

Auf aktuellen PCs und das müssen nichtmal highend PCs sein, ist Crysis 1 problemlos spielbar, auch in extreme Details. Schon damals 2007 war es möglich, man musste nur einen sehr guten PC für damalige Verhältnisse haben. Für mittlere Details haben damals schon die meisten Rechner ausgereicht 

Das der Konsolenport mit niedrigerer Grafik auskommen muss, war uns doch allen bewusst. Auch das Teil 1 grafisch schöner ist als Teil 2 ist den meisten hier bekannt


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wiso gab es keinen Panzermodus? Der Modus wurde mit einem Schild symbolisert und in diesem Modus wurde der erlittene Schaden auf Lebensenergie und "Anzugsenergie" verteilt.



Den gab es schon, aber halt nicht mit diesem Bienenstock vor dem Visier. Ich scheibe ja extra, dass es den "*so *nicht gab". Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war "maximale Panzerung" einfach nur der Standardmodus. Bei Crysis 2 (und wohl nun auch im Konsolenport, wie man im Trailer sieht) war das ja als selberschöpfender Modus zu aktivieren, der eine Raster vor den Schirm klebte. Im ersten Teil wurde dagagen nur Energie verbaucht, wenn man auch getroffen wurde.


----------



## Primer (9. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht die Konsolenversion leicht besser aus als die PC-Version....



 Das liegt wohl vorrangig an der verbesserten Beleuchtung der CE3 und an den wahnsinnig schnellen Szenen, da erkennt man absolut nix. Das Video trägt dann noch den Rest dazu bei. Im Vergleich zu einem Komprimierten Video, sieht das auf dem TV dann ganz anders aus als hier im Trailer und das in negativer Hinsicht.
  Man sollte auf die Fertige Version warten um richtig zu vergleichen. Faktisch ist es aber eher unmöglich C1 mit „sehr hohen“ Details auf der Konsole laufen zu lassen und gerade in diesen hatte man so manchen tollen Effekt, der dem Titel erst die Grafenkrone eingebracht hat. Ist aber auch vermessen anzunehmen die Grafik des PCs zu erreichen. Irgendjemand sagte mal, Crysis bietet eine Grafik die diese Konsolengeneration niemals darstellen könne, damit wird er auch recht behalten.

Auf der anderen Seite aber schön das Konsoleros nun auch mit einem der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre konfrontiert werden, wenngleich der Release gänzlich ungeschickt gewählt wurde^^

Weiterhin finde ich es aber schade das man mit dem zweiten Teil einen weiteren Großstadt Schlauchlevelshooter(der trotzdem noch wesentlich mehr bot als viele andere) Produziert hat, anstatt sich auf das altbewährte Setting zu stützen, schließlich ist eine Konsolenversion ja offenbar möglich. Ich hatte dies bisher auf die Konsolen geschoben, scheinbar will man aber vom Umsatz der Platten Schooter dieser Welt sein Stück abhaben. Bedenklich wie ich finde, gerade Crysis hat (noch immer) das Potential mit Gameplay und Setting etwas anderes zu erschaffen.

Also liebes Crytek, bitte an der PC tech. Demo zur Cryeingine 3 orientieren, wenns an Crysis 3 geht.


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Hier noch zwei Vergleichsbilder: 

Konsole:
http://i.imgur.com/g0TTc.jpg

PC:
http://i.imgur.com/zDHZ0.jpg


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Vergleichsbilder:



Bei der Konsole wirkt die Grafik so scharf, als würde ich am PC mit 20 Bier intus spielen


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen die atemberaubende Vegetation auf der Konsole. Wo sieht man schon so schickes Gras?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2011)

Das "Gras" hatte ich glatt übersehen
Da sieht man mal wie gut Crysis 1 technisch auf dem PC war, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Hardware von PS3 und 360 da noch nicht soooo lange auf dem Markt waren.


----------



## Tiz92 (9. September 2011)

HAHA ich glaube Crysis 1 wird auf den Konsolen besser als Crysis2 aussehen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. September 2011)

Ich will dann auch nen CE3 Patch für den PC


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

Ich versteh einfach nicht wiso ihr so ab geht 
Lass die Konsolers doch Crysis spielen! Wenn es die PCler dürfen, dürfen es auch die Konsoleros!

Das Thema wurde schon so oft behandelt! Aber noch ein Mal! Nicht jeder hat nen 500€+ PC !


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Wir halten niemanden ab. Wir lästern ...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. September 2011)

Wenn ich mir die zwei Screenshots  so anschaue, fehlt auf den Konsole ja das halbe Spiel. Crysis steht für bombastische Grafik + relativ offenes Gameplay auf teils großen Maps. 
Aber andererseits gesehen, ist die minimalistische Grafik für Konsolenverhältnis wahrscheinlich auch noch "bombastisch"  .


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Wir halten niemanden ab. Wir lästern ...




Ich könnte jetzt auch über die PCler lästern! Und ja die haben auch Nachteile aber darüber könnte man sich jetzt wieder über zig Seiten streiten!
Klar ist aber das es den Konsoleros auch gegönnt wird Spiele zu spielen die auch PC Spieler spielen dürfen!


----------



## Fischer995 (9. September 2011)

Naja pcs kann man nachrüsen. Konsolen nicht ^^ auser vill die festplatte aber das bringt nicht so viel für die grafik oder so  . Ich ab selber eine ps3 aber da ich jetzt neuen pc hab werd ich die nicht mehr allzu oft benutzen. Crysis ist einfach ein pc game. Das spielt man zu einem sehr hohen prozentsatz nur wegen der grafik. Und da diese bei der Konsole seehr abgespeckt wurde wie man an den geposteten vergleichsbildern sieht  - wird die konsolenversion nicht mehr so viele begeisterte personen finden wie die für den pc.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Naja pcs kann man nachrüsen. Konsolen nicht ^^ auser vill die festplatte aber das bringt nicht so viel für die grafik oder so  . Ich ab selber eine ps3 aber da ich jetzt neuen pc hab werd ich die nicht mehr allzu oft benutzen. Crysis ist einfach ein pc game. Das spielt man zu einem sehr hohen prozentsatz nur wegen der grafik. Und da diese bei der Konsole seehr abgespeckt wurde wie man an den geposteten vergleichsbildern sieht  - wird die konsolenversion nicht mehr so viele begeisterte personen finden wie die für den pc.




Tja es gibt auch Leute wie Familienväter etc. die ihr Geld nicht für nen 1000€ PC rausschmeißen können!
Mit der Konsole ist man günstiger dran und der Spaß ist der gleiche! Aber nun gut man kann sich Seitenlang drüber streiten und es wird nie ein Ende geben!

Aber dafür gibt es ja den PC vs. Konsolen Thread!


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

Eben. Drum lass uns hier in Ruhe zum Thema lästern und verlagere bei Bedarf deinen Konsolenveto im entsprechenden Thread


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Eben. Drum lass uns hier in Ruhe zum Thema lästern und verlagere bei Bedarf deinen Konsolenveto im entsprechenden Thread




Da es ein News-Thread ist ist eigentlich auch euch das Lästern hier verboten da es trotzdem in den PC vs. Konsolen Thread gehört 
Und nicht´s mit den News zu tun hat


----------



## Schattenschritt (9. September 2011)

Irgendwie peinlich von Crytek...
Die sollten sich liebrr auf Crysis 3 bzw. die Cryengine kümmern, finde ich. Statt aus Altem Neues rauszuquetschen (wahrscheinlich auf Wunsch von EA, da nun ja die Cryengine auf Konsolen läuft)


----------



## Jan565 (9. September 2011)

Ich finde Crysis von der Story her genial gemacht. Aber viel zu kurz umgesetzt und komplett falsch alles gemacht. Crysis 2 ist wie CoD und viel zu kurz, minimum 20 Stunden kann ich warten. Crysis 1 war viel zu kurz und genau da wo mal spannung war, hört es auf. An der stelle versagt der 2. Teil auch noch mal. 

Habe mir viel mehr von Crysis verspochen gehabt und wurde nur enttäuscht von dem Spiel(reihe).


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. September 2011)

Schattenschritt schrieb:


> Irgendwie peinlich von Crytek...
> Die sollten sich liebrr auf Crysis 3 bzw. die Cryengine kümmern, finde ich. Statt aus Altem Neues rauszuquetschen (wahrscheinlich auf Wunsch von EA, da nun ja die Cryengine auf Konsolen läuft)


 
Hehe, so groß wie Crytek ist, würde es mich wundern, wenn sie nur an einem oder zwei Spielen arbeiten würden. 

Crysis 3 wird garantiert schon in Entwicklung sein...


----------



## Dragon70 (9. September 2011)

Naja, die Konsolen-Spieler wirds (vieleicht) freuen, aber ich finde Crysis 1 sollte man schon am PC spielen. Und ich glaube eher, dass das mit der Konsolen-version, eher von EA als von Crytek kam. Aber was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist warum die nicht vor dem Release von Crysis 2, Crysis 1 rausgebracht haben, so kaufen es jetzt nur noch die Gamer, die wissen wollen was in Crysis 1 passiert ist. (Das wäre für mich der einzigste Kaufgrund.)


MFG Dragon


----------



## Rollora (9. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren: Wer hatte die Idee? EA oder Crytek... Ich dachte mal das Crytek mal ne "PC-Freundliche" Firma war...


 Das waren die nie, die wollten genau wie alle anderen immer nur unser Geld. Crytek hat sich zwar insofern bemüht, dass die Grafik gut war, das restliche Spiel war aber leider immer nur besseres Mittelmaß. Mit ausnahme von Far Cry, welches auch Spielerisch Maßstäbe im Mainstream setzen konnte (ich sage im Mainstream, denn eigentlich gab is in Militärshootern alle Features schon vorher). Und Crysis, sowie Crysis 2? Nun wenn man es direkt vergleicht, hat Crysis noch die meisten Features von Far Cry, aber Crysis 2 hat sämtliche 2004 getätigen "Innovationen" fallen gelassen. Das alles stört mich nur halb so sehr, wie Aussagen "Spiele werden in Zukunft mehr Geld verschlingen in der Entwicklung deshalb werden sie nur noch 2 Stunden lang sein"


----------



## grabhopser (9. September 2011)

Und nächstes Jahr kommt dann Crysis Warhead für die Konsole ^^ 

Aber zumindest hat mich der Trailer dazu gebracht das alte Crysis wieder aus der Schublade zu holen und die Vorzüge gegenüber dem Nachfolger  schätzen  zu lernen......

mfg


----------



## AMD (10. September 2011)

Ich bin ein riiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeesen Crysis 1 fan (Crysis Warhead/Wars war der MP ******* und bei C2 fehlt einfach mal Powerstruggle).
Ich spiele immer noch (mit vielen anderen) den Multiplayer von C1 und das wird einfach nicht langweilig. Da kann gerne Battlefield, CoD oder sonst was kommen - C1 bleibt für mich persönlich die Nummer 1  Auch wenn das vermutlich viele nicht verstehen werden 

Ahja zum Thema: Ich habe keine Konsole, werde mir nie eine kaufen und gut ist. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Idee gut.
Denke mal auf Basis der CryEngine 3 läufts auf den Konsolen und gerade für die Leute die Crysis 2 hatten erfahren dadurch nochmal etwas mehr die Entwicklung dahin... von daher: 
Und wer es dumm findet muss es ja außerdem nicht kaufen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. September 2011)

Hab bei den Fotos zuerst gar nicht erkannt, das es ein und dieselbe Stelle ist (wo ist die Vegetation geblieben...) 

Crysis 1 sollte verdammt noch mal ein PC-only-Titel bleiben ! Aber irgendjemand will schönen Reibach machen und dafür mißbraucht man diesen einzigartigen Shooter 



> *Zitat von Fatalii*
> 
> Ich habe in irgendeiner Signatur gelesen: Crysis 1 auf Konsolen zu portieren, wäre wie eine Geige mit einer Salami zu streichen.
> ...


Nun ja...siehe unten 

Die Sig eines anderen Forenmitglieds lautet übrigens: "Egoshooter mit dem Gamepad zu spielen, ist wie eine Geige..."


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> _An den Schreiber der News:_
> Bitte etwas mehr Neutralität in die News einbringen. In dieser Form ist die News unnötig provozierend. Eine News ist eine News und kein Kommentar oder eine Kolumne.


 Willst du dich hier in letzter Zeit zum User-News Kritiker avancieren? Dafür gibts PN´s. 

@Topic
Schön zu sehen, dass das Remake für Konsolen, eines vor 4 Jahren veröffentlichten PC Only Titels, nicht ansatzweise an dessen Grafik herankommt. Da weiß man worin man sein Geld investiert hat! 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Willst du dich hier in letzter Zeit zum User-News Kritiker avancieren? Dafür gibts PN´s.



War ja nur ein Tip


----------



## Zeto89 (10. September 2011)

Alle schreiben, das man Crysis 1 den Konsoleros gönnen soll.

Wieviele Spiele gibt es denn auf der Konsole, wovon PCler nur träumen können!?
Xbox beispielsweise: Forza - Gears of War u.s.w...
Wer träumt nicht davon Forza 3 oder der kommende vierte teil mit einem vernünftigen Lenkrad zu spielen, 
welches es auf der Konsole nicht gibt.

Also Crysis sollte meiner meinung nach auf dem PC bleiben!
Wie oft habe ich mir eine Xbox gekauft, nur um manche Spiele zu spielen.

Noch dazu ist der PC in sachen spielen ziehmlich unterbesetzt.

Ih bin für weitere PC only Games!


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Zeto89 schrieb:


> Wieviele Spiele gibt es denn auf der Konsole, wovon PCler nur träumen können!?
> Xbox beispielsweise: Forza - Gears of War u.s.w...
> Wer träumt nicht davon Forza 3 oder der kommende vierte teil mit einem vernünftigen Lenkrad zu spielen,
> welches es auf der Konsole nicht gibt.
> ...



Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument. Nur wird man Hersteller-exklusive Games wie Forza oder Uncharted nie auf dem PC sehen.
Es gibt allerdings genügend Games, die auf beiden Konsolen erschienen sind, und die man wirklich mal umsetzen könnte, wie beispielsweise Red Dead Redemption oder Enslaved.


----------



## sfc (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> War ja nur ein Tip


 
Das Wort "Konsolenwahn" habe ich auf deine Kritik hin immerhin entfernt


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Das Wort "Konsolenwahn" habe ich auf deine Kritik hin immerhin entfernt



Das ist nett, danke

Jetzt kriegste auch ein "Gefällt mir" von mir


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2011)

Immerhin sehen dann auch mal die Konsolenspieler, wie "verwirrend" Teil 2 an Teil 1 anknüpft, bzw wie wenig beide Teile miteinander gemein haben.


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Das Wort "Konsolenwahn" habe ich auf deine Kritik hin immerhin entfernt


 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist nett, danke
> 
> Jetzt kriegste auch ein "Gefällt mir" von mir


 
Fein gemacht WUffi, ganz fein. Hier dein Leckerlie... 

MfG


----------



## sfc (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist nett, danke
> 
> Jetzt kriegste auch ein "Gefällt mir" von mir



Das ist aber lieb. 




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Immerhin sehen dann auch mal die Konsolenspieler, wie "verwirrend" Teil 2 an Teil 1 anknüpft, bzw wie wenig beide Teile miteinander gemein haben.



Wobei sich das im Laufe des Spiels immer weiter abmildert. Trotzdem fand ich die Handlung in Teil II völlig verworren.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. September 2011)

mein pc ist ja nun auch schon in die jahre gekommen mit seinem q6600 und der gtx260 aber schön zu sehen das der noch bessere bilder leitest also sone olle konsole


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Fein gemacht WUffi, ganz fein. Hier dein Leckerlie...



Hm. Ich glaube du bist noch nicht darüber hinweg, dass dein Thread verschoben wurde.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Immerhin sehen dann auch mal die Konsolenspieler, wie "verwirrend" Teil 2 an Teil 1 anknüpft, bzw wie wenig beide Teile miteinander gemein haben.



Ja, das war wirklich schwach gelöst. Wobei schon die Story von Teil 1 meiner Meinung nach nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war


----------



## sinthor4s (10. September 2011)

Ich frage mich inwiefern man den ersten Teil an der Konsole konfigurieren kann  (Anzugstimme, HUD, usw.)

Grafik hin oder her ich würde Crysis 1 nie mit männlicher Anzugstimme spielen 
Daran anschließend auch der größte Fail von Crysis 2: nur männliche Anzugstimme, und wenn man den Tarnmodus
anmacht brüllt der so laut "Panzermodus aktiviert" das du dich fluchend wunderst warum die Gegner dich nicht 
anhand des Gebrülls gefunden haben.

(Nochmal kurz zu dem diskutiertem Kostenpunkt Konsole/PC:
Konsole und PC nimmt sich praktisch nichts in den Kosten, denn einen PC braucht man sowieso (Internet etc.)
und zu einer Konsole gehört noch ein Fernseher der in der Regel teuer genug ist, dass man sich allein dafür einen
Gaming-PC der Mittelklasse leisten kann)


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Ich glaube du bist noch nicht darüber hinweg, dass dein Thread verschoben wurde.


Jaja, da hast du wohl nicht ganz unrecht. 
Aber ungerechtfertigt hast du vergessen zu erwähnen. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber gerechtfertigt hast du vergessen zu erwähnen.



Ja, da hast du recht


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht


Grrr, Schreibfehler. 

MfG


----------



## Andrö (10. September 2011)

ich weiss nicht, wie es immer noch leute geben kann, die glauben, der pc wäre so viel teurer und man müsse darum auf die konsole ausweichen.

habe schon mehrere pc´s für kollegen gebaut, die für 300-400 euro einfach nur top sind und jeden top titel für den pc stämmen können! da ist die konsole einfach aussen vor.
also bitte in zukunft mal ein bisschen schlau machen bevor man direkt wieder meckert!!


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Andrö schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, wie es immer noch leute geben kann, die glauben, der pc wäre so viel teurer und man müsse darum auf die konsole ausweichen.
> habe schon mehrere pc´s für kollegen gebaut, die für 300-400 euro einfach nur top sind und jeden top titel für den pc stämmen können! da ist die konsole einfach aussen vor.
> also bitte in zukunft mal ein bisschen schlau machen bevor man direkt wieder meckert!!


 
Und ich ich verstehe nicht, dass es immer noch PCler gibt, die den Leuten weis machen wollen, dass ein PC für 300-400€ alles stemmen kann.
Alles stemmen bedeutet für mich Full-HD, maximale Details plus maximales Ingame AA und AF, denn man möchte die grafischen Möglichkeiten des PCs ja auch ausnutzen....

Und das schafft ein 400€ PC in Games wie Crysis 2 (DX11), The Witcher 2, Shogun, Mafia 2 (PhysX high) usw. sicherlich nicht.


----------



## KOF328 (10. September 2011)

...und Trotzdem siehts auf diesen PCs nicht so ******** aus wie auf den Konsolen


----------



## Aufpassen (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ich ich verstehe nicht, dass es immer noch PCler gibt, die den Leuten weis machen wollen, dass ein PC für 300-400€ alles stemmen kann.
> Alles stemmen bedeutet für mich Full-HD, maximale Details plus maximales AA und AF, denn man möchte die grafischen Möglichkeiten des PCs ja auch ausnutzen....
> 
> Und das schafft ein 400€ PC in Games wie Crysis 2 (DX11), The Witcher 2, Shogun, Mafia 2 (PhysX high) usw. sicherlich nicht.


 
Das schafft nicht mal ein 1000 € Rechner.
Metro 2033 mit Full AA ist selbst auf einer GTX580 nicht ruckelfrei möglich.

Und definiere erstmal Full AA?! 
Außerdem gibt es noch Downsampling etc..

Und selbst wenn man auf dem Rechner nur auf Mittleren Einstellungen spielt, sieht das Game 10x so gut aus wie auf Konsole.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Das schafft nicht mal ein 1000 € Rechner.
> Metro 2033 mit Full AA ist selbst auf einer GTX580 nicht ruckelfrei möglich.



Deswegen habe ich Metro auch bewußt nicht aufgezählt



			
				Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Und definiere erstmal Full AA?!
> Außerdem gibt es noch Downsampling etc..



Wo rede ich denn von Full AA?
Ich rede von maximalem AA, also das maximale was man im Spiel einstellen kann.
Das wären zum Beispiel bei Splinter Conviction 16x oder bei Just Cause 2 sogar 32x



			
				Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst wenn man auf dem Rechner nur auf Mittleren Einstellungen spielt, sieht das Game 10x so gut aus wie auf Konsole.



Das ist übertrieben.
So muss man bei so preiswerten PCs beispielsweise, genau wie bei den Konsolen auf hohes AA verzichten.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich Metro auch bewußt nicht aufgezählt



Ach aber Crysis 2 mit DX11 ist besser... 
Selbst da haben 580er Probleme.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo rede ich denn von Full AA?
> Ich rede von maximalem AA, also das maximale was man im Spiel einstellen kann.



Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Full AA & Maximal AA.
Außerdem hast du nicht erwähnt, dass damit das Ingame AA-Setting gemeint war & nicht das Treiber-Setting.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist übertrieben.


 
Nja nicht unbedingt.
Die Konsole hat meist eine Auflösung unter HD-Ready & die Texturen sind Low Quality & sehr Detailarm.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ach aber Crysis 2 mit DX11 ist besser...
> Selbst da haben 580er Probleme.



Nö, haben sie nicht. Crysis 2 @ max. Ist problemlos auf einer 580 spielbar. 32 Fps min. sind flüssig genug

Außerdem ist das nicht der Kern meiner Aussagen, da ich mehrere Titel aufzähle und mich nicht speziell auf die typischen (Crysis 1 und Metro) beziehe. Daher auch das usw.



> Außerdem hast du nicht erwähnt, dass damit das Ingame AA-Setting gemeint war & nicht das Treiber-Setting.





> Alles stemmen bedeutet für mich Full-HD, maximale Details plus maximales Ingame AA und AF, denn man möchte die grafischen Möglichkeiten des PCs ja auch ausnutzen....



Zufrieden?



> Die Konsole hat meist eine Auflösung unter HD-Ready & die Texturen sind Low Quality & sehr Detailarm.



Trotzdem sind plakative Sprüche wie "10x besser" übertrieben.
Je schwächer der PC, desto mehr Details muss man reduzieren und desto mehr gleicht sich die PC Grafik der Konsole an. Ist nun mal Fakt.


----------



## Predator7888 (10. September 2011)

Andrö schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, wie es immer noch leute geben kann, die glauben, der pc wäre so viel teurer und man müsse darum auf die konsole ausweichen.
> 
> habe schon mehrere pc´s für kollegen gebaut, die für 300-400 euro einfach nur top sind und jeden top titel für den pc stämmen können! da ist die konsole einfach aussen vor.
> also bitte in zukunft mal ein bisschen schlau machen bevor man direkt wieder meckert!!



denk ich aber au ein kumpel von mir hat nen 360 € pc von mir zusammen gestellt gekriegt mit ne saphtre radeon hd 4670 un der kann alles auf maximum zocken naja auser crysis 1 aber auch wenn es nich zu fassen is er is mir heut noch so dankbar für die zusammenstellung


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Sorry, aber das glaube ich nicht.

Mit einem solchen PC kann man mit Sicherheit nicht alles auf maximum spielen. Dann wären Leute die Geld für eine GTX560Ti ausgeben ja schön blöd, wenn man das maximale Spielerlebnis so viel günstiger haben könnte...


----------



## Predator7888 (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Mit einem solchen PC kann man mit Sicherheit nicht alles auf maximum spielen. Dann wären Leute die Geld für eine GTX560Ti ausgeben ja schön blöd, wenn man das maximale Spielerlebnis so viel günstiger haben könnte...



glaub es oder nicht ich weis aber dass es so ist bis vor kurzem hatte er auf eigen wunsch zwar noch xp aber selbst win 7 ändert nichts an der leistung


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Vielleicht in 1280x1024 aber mit Sicherheit nicht in 1680x1050 oder sogar Full-HD. Ich habe noch nie einen Benchmark gesehen, in dem günstige Grakas in gewissen Games (z.B. The Witcher 2) spielbare Fps @ max Details produzieren.
Aber das führt auch jetzt zu weit und gehört eher in "Konsole vs. PC".


----------



## Fischer995 (10. September 2011)

Andrö schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, wie es immer noch leute geben kann, die glauben, der pc wäre so viel teurer und man müsse darum auf die konsole ausweichen.
> 
> habe schon mehrere pc´s für kollegen gebaut, die für 300-400 euro einfach nur top sind und jeden top titel für den pc stämmen können! da ist die konsole einfach aussen vor.
> also bitte in zukunft mal ein bisschen schlau machen bevor man direkt wieder meckert!!


 Naja also du hast zwar nicht unrecht aber für zum beispiel crysis 2 mit dem high rest textur patch auf 1920x1080p auflösung hat meine gtx 580 mit sogar 3 gb ram leicht zu kämpfen sie hat dann meist eine fps spitze von knappen 65 fps. Das ist zwar schon noch richtig gut und flüssig aber wenn ich da an 3d denk dun mw3 oder bf3 dann bekomm ich bissl angst das ich mir eine 2te kaufen muss. Mein pc hat knappe 1200€ gekostet. Und das hab ich alles beim pcgh preisvergleich von den günstigsten anbietern bestellt also der preis geht nicht mehr nach unten. Also können deine pcs für 300-400 € nicht wirklich neue fps rekorde bei den jetztigen spielanforderungen brechen. für was gutes muss man auch gut in die tasche greifen


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2011)

Muss man immer so in die extreme gehen?

Wie ich das letzte mal etwas intensiver Crysis 1 gezockt habe hatte ich noch einen PII X3 720 mit einer 8800GT 512 MB und eine Auflösung von 1280x1024. Für max. Grafik hatte das natürlich nicht gereicht, sah aber trotzdem noch um Welten besser aus wie das was ich hier auf den Konsolenscreens so sehen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man immer so in die extreme gehen?



Warum denn nicht?
Wenn man ein Spiel für 40€ kauft, dann möchte man doch normalerweise auch die technischen Möglichkeiten wie Kantenglättung nutzen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das schafft nicht mal ein 1000 € Rechner.
> Metro 2033 mit Full AA ist selbst auf einer GTX580 nicht ruckelfrei möglich.
> 
> Und definiere erstmal Full AA?!
> ...




Dann bist du nicht gut informiert!
Ich spiele Metro 2033 in FullHD, mit max. AA, und vollen Deteils ink. DX11 mit durchschnittlich 40FPS! Und ich habe keinen 1000€ PC hier stehen!

Auch Crysis 2 mit Texturemod etc. ist da kein Problem da es an Metro 2033 ran kommt!



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?
> Wenn man ein Spiel für 40€ kauft, dann möchte man doch normalerweise auch die technischen Möglichkeiten wie Kantenglättung nutzen.



Sehe das auch so!




Fischer995 schrieb:


> Naja also du hast zwar nicht unrecht aber für zum beispiel crysis 2 mit dem high rest textur patch auf 1920x1080p auflösung hat meine gtx 580 mit sogar 3 gb ram leicht zu kämpfen sie hat dann meist eine fps spitze von knappen 65 fps. Das ist zwar schon noch richtig gut und flüssig aber wenn ich da an 3d denk dun *mw3* oder bf3 dann bekomm ich bissl angst das ich mir eine 2te kaufen muss. Mein pc hat knappe 1200€ gekostet. Und das hab ich alles beim pcgh preisvergleich von den günstigsten anbietern bestellt also der preis geht nicht mehr nach unten. Also können deine pcs für 300-400 € nicht wirklich neue fps rekorde bei den jetztigen spielanforderungen brechen. für was gutes muss man auch gut in die tasche greifen




Das meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder ?  Ausgerechnet Call of Duty hast du Angst das dein Rechner nicht reicht 
Was braucht man da den schon! Da reicht ne HD 5770 um das auf Hoch spielen zu können! Wenn ich mit 5760x1080, max. AA, vollen Details (also alles das maximale) immer noch über 140FPS habe dann hast du mit deiner GTX 580 auch um die 120FPS!


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?
> Wenn man ein Spiel für 40€ kauft, dann möchte man doch normalerweise auch die technischen Möglichkeiten wie Kantenglättung nutzen.



Klar, aber nur weil es bei 3 oder 4 Spielen nur für 4x AA und 16x AF reicht schraubt sich nicht jeder gleich eine 400€ Grakka in den Rechner.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber nur weil es bei 3 oder 4 Spielen nur für 4x AA und 16x AF reicht schraubt sich nicht jeder gleich eine 400€ Grakka in den Rechner.



Nein das nicht. Ich meinte auch eher die 300-400€ Rechner, wo man je nach Spiel und Auflösung auf AA ganz verzichten müsste.


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2011)

Es wir Zeit das PCGH mal wieder ein Special über einen 400 € PC macht.

Ich behaupte mal, dass man bei einem aktuellen 400 € PC (ohne Peripherie, Betriebssystem und Monitor) vielleicht +-5 Spiele zusammen bekommt, bei denen man auf 1680x1050 mit max. Details auf AA komplett verzichten müsste.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2011)

Deswegen sagte ich ja je nach Spiel und Auflösung.


----------



## d00mfreak (10. September 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es wir Zeit das PCGH mal wieder ein Special über einen 400 € PC macht.
> 
> Ich behaupte mal, dass man bei einem aktuellen 400 € PC (ohne Peripherie, Betriebssystem und Monitor) vielleicht +-5 Spiele zusammen bekommt, bei denen man auf 1680x1050 mit max. Details auf AA komplett verzichten müsste.


 
Ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Spiele auf Konsole nicht mal in dieser Auflösung gerendert werden, und Konsolen lange Zeit auch noch noch unter dem Verkaufspreis verkauft werden. Auch kann man bei Spielen bei Neuerscheinungen mit einer Ersparnis von ca 10-15€ pro Spiel rechnen, bei Budget-Titel u.U. noch weit mehr, auch im Vergleich zu Konsolen-Budget-Titel.


----------



## eVoX (10. September 2011)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> ...und dazu noch für ~70€


 Du wirst dich jetzt vielleicht wundern, so viel wird es aber nicht kosten.

Crysis - Bestätigung und Releasetermin - News auf GamePro.de | Ego-Shooter | GamePRO.de


----------



## Pas89 (10. September 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Du wirst dich jetzt vielleicht wundern, so viel wird es aber nicht kosten.
> 
> Crysis - Bestätigung und Releasetermin - News auf GamePro.de | Ego-Shooter | GamePRO.de



Ok für rund 15€ kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## HolySh!t (10. September 2011)

Ich hab das aufm ersten Blick gar nich gesehen, dass die beiden Bilder im Opener die selbe Stelle zeigen. Gott sieht das auf den Konsolen schei*e aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich hab das aufm ersten Blick gar nich gesehen, dass die beiden Bilder im Opener die selbe Stelle zeigen. Gott sieht das auf den Konsolen schei*e aus




Musst dir ja keine kaufen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. September 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Immerhin sehen dann auch mal die Konsolenspieler, wie "verwirrend" Teil 2 an Teil 1 anknüpft, bzw wie wenig beide Teile miteinander gemein haben.



haha , ne ich glaube das gegenteil ... die Konsoleros bekommen dadurch einen (aufwertenden) wow Efekt ... wo crydrek uns den "Iiih" Efekt zuteil kommen lies 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ach aber Crysis 2 mit DX11 ist besser...
> Selbst da haben 580er Probleme.



Das liegt aber an der Portierung ...wenn dir mal aufgefallen ist, das in PC Only Games Weeeeiiit bessere Grafik zu gringeren (hardware)Preis möglich ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ich ich verstehe nicht, dass es immer noch  PCler gibt, die den Leuten weis machen wollen, dass ein PC für 300-400€  alles stemmen kann.
> Alles stemmen bedeutet für mich Full-HD,  maximale Details plus maximales Ingame AA und AF, denn man möchte die  grafischen Möglichkeiten des PCs ja auch ausnutzen....
> 
> Und das  schafft ein 400€ PC in Games wie Crysis 2 (DX11), The Witcher 2, Shogun,  Mafia 2 (PhysX high) usw. sicherlich nicht.



Doch schafft er , natürlich nicht auf Max. aber in "gut" angepassten Details (schatten) sieht es weit besser aus als auf Konsole.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dann bist du nicht gut informiert!
> Ich  spiele Metro 2033 in FullHD, mit max. AA, und vollen Deteils ink. DX11  mit durchschnittlich 40FPS! Und ich habe keinen 1000€ PC hier stehen!



(Sry) aber das kannste vergessen (nehm ich dir nicht ab) , ich konnte Metro2033 mit 4,5ghz + gtx570(850mhz) sLi mit deinen genannten Settings gerade mal mit 30fps Rumdümpeln 
und hab da dann lieber auf 8xAA gestellt um meine geliebten avg50fps zu haben .

*
@TE*

Ich gönne es den Konsoleros (warum auch nicht) ... macht mich stolz das sie (tränen weg wisch) auch in den Genuss kommen dürfen  (Crytek gönne ich aber kaum Gewinn)


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> (Sry) aber das kannste vergessen (nehm ich dir nicht ab) , ich konnte Metro2033 mit 4,5ghz + gtx570(850mhz) sLi mit deinen genannten Settings gerade mal mit 30fps Rumdümpeln
> und hab da dann lieber auf 8xAA gestellt um meine geliebten avg50fps zu haben .




Dann glaubst es halt nicht! Es ist aber so!
Ich kann ja mal bei Gelegenheit ein Video machen als Beweis! Nur weil du es nicht mit dienem System hinbekommst, müssen es andere nicht gleich auch nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Berserkervmax (11. September 2011)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Aber so ists doch richtig herum, man baut ein Spiel für eine überlegene Plattform und portiert es dann auf die Leistungsschäwcheren Systeme. Aber das ist einigen dann auch wieder nicht Recht, vor allem höre ich schon wieder die XBox und PS3 Jünger meckern.
> 
> @DarkMo: Fast jeder PC konnte es darstellen, man musste sich nur im klaren sein, dass der Extreme Modus auch nur was für damals extreme PC's war.



ES gab keine PC die 2007 Crysis in Extrem spielbar darstellen konnten.
Klar in 640,480 oder so aber nicht in hoher Auflösung
Heute ist es möglich...aber auch nur um die 50FPS


----------



## cubbi223 (11. September 2011)

mephimephi schrieb:


> ja damals hatten sie noch so getan, heute denken manche ja immernoch es wäre so wegen dem dx11 patch der ewig nach dem release kam...


 
Gewollt ist das was der publischer will. und da mit Konsolen titel mehr kohle zu scheffeln ist muss Crytrek sich dem fügen, wollen sie nicht von EA dicht gemacht werden


----------



## Dark Messiah (11. September 2011)

bei den bildern bin ich froh pc gamer zu sein


----------



## cubbi223 (11. September 2011)

nun ja PC ist zwar teurer ... ca 800€ dann hat man ein brauchbares system. 
Konslen sind für mich brauchbare systeme für.....Mario, Sonic, Zelda, Autorenn spiele


Auf den PC gehören alle Games arten. der PC ist nun mal die bessere Pixelschleuder.  ich gehe sogar schon soweit zu behauten das die momentan aktuellen PC Systeme (I7, GTX560TI) schon Leistungs fähiger sind, als die next Gen Konsolen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. September 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich hab das aufm ersten Blick gar nich gesehen, dass die beiden Bilder im Opener die selbe Stelle zeigen. Gott sieht das auf den Konsolen schei*e aus



Genau so war's bei mir auch  

Gibt ja noch einen anderen Vergleich mit "Psycho" im Bild...das sieht sogar noch schlimmer aus


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das liegt aber an der Portierung ...wenn dir mal aufgefallen ist, das in PC Only Games Weeeeiiit bessere Grafik zu gringeren (hardware)Preis möglich ist.



Das ist quatsch.
Es gibt genügend PC-only Games (z.B. Shogun 2) die fette Hardware wie eine GTX580 brauchen um wirklich flüssig zu laufen. ArmA war ebenfalls ein Hardwarefresser. Wo ist die bessere Grafik da also günstig?




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ich ich verstehe nicht, dass es immer noch PCler gibt, die den Leuten weis machen wollen, dass ein PC für 300-400€ alles stemmen kann.
> Alles stemmen bedeutet für mich Full-HD, maximale Details plus maximales Ingame AA und AF, denn man möchte die grafischen Möglichkeiten des PCs ja auch ausnutzen....
> 
> Und das schafft ein 400€ PC in Games wie Crysis 2 (DX11), The Witcher 2, Shogun, Mafia 2 (PhysX high) usw. sicherlich nicht.
> ...


 
Ich sage, dass er es nicht auf max. schafft. Du sagst, doch schafft er, aber nicht auf max.



> (Sry) aber das kannste vergessen (nehm ich dir nicht ab) , ich konnte Metro2033 mit 4,5ghz + gtx570(850mhz) sLi mit deinen genannten Settings gerade mal mit 30fps Rumdümpeln
> und hab da dann lieber auf 8xAA gestellt um meine geliebten avg50fps zu haben .



Es stimmt, was streetjumper sagt, denn die Radeons können kein GPU-PhysX, und das schluckt Fps
Und da ich selber schon zwei HD5870 im Rechner hatte, kann ich seine Aussage bestätigen.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass zwei GTX570 mehr als 30 Fps in Metro schaffen


----------



## Fischer995 (11. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder ?  Ausgerechnet Call of Duty hast du Angst das dein Rechner nicht reicht
> Was braucht man da den schon! Da reicht ne HD 5770 um das auf Hoch spielen zu können! Wenn ich mit 5760x1080, max. AA, vollen Details (also alles das maximale) immer noch über 140FPS habe dann hast du mit deiner GTX 580 auch um die 120FPS!


 ouh doch das mein cih ernst! Wenn cih mir so die scrrens und alles von mw3 anschau dann glaub cih net das es die grafik von mw2 oder so hat das wird schon ein weltensprung werden!


----------



## spionkaese (11. September 2011)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> ouh doch das mein cih ernst! Wenn cih mir so die scrrens und alles von mw3 anschau dann glaub cih net das es die grafik von mw2 oder so hat das wird schon ein weltensprung werden!


 Jo klar 
Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt oder was?
MW3 sieht genauso sch**** aus wie MW2 oder BO.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass zwei GTX570 mehr als 30 Fps in Metro schaffen



Aber nicht mit 16xAA , und wenn die 5870ger nicht die vollen Details schaffen (Physik) dann ist das auch nicht "anschlag"  Huuch, ich kann mit meinen alten PC 7900gx2 sLi, 
Metro auf anschlag zocken(die können leider nur dx9) ... war ein Beispiel, habs nicht getestet.

Am Anfang bei dem Angriff ging bei mir die fps auf 30(oder weniger) runter ... mit  2x 850mhz 570ger und 2600k auf 4,5ghz ... eine gtx590 hat mit *4xAA* auch nur *55fps... *in dem Dreh(55fps) sind die gtx570ger(non oc) auch zu finden ... (ich glaube lieber was ich bei mir gesehn hab und diesen TomsHardware Benches) Benchmark Results: Metro 2033 (DX11) : Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 3 GB Review: Firing Back With 1024 CUDA Cores

mit 16xAA hab ich leider nix gefunden , aber das kann sich ja jeder selber ausrechnen ... wie gesagt, für sLi unspielbare 30fps waren keine Seltenheit .


----------



## Pal_Calimero (11. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat nen Rechner der Crysis flüssig darstellen kann


 
Man hat damals aber auch nur Crysis gezockt wegen der geniale Grafik, den die Story ist nicht der bringer


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit 16xAA



Richtig, denn die Radeons können nur bis 8x



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> und wenn die 5870ger nicht die vollen Details schaffen (Physik) dann ist das auch nicht "anschlag"  Huuch, ich kann mit meinen alten PC 7900gx2 sLi,
> Metro auf anschlag zocken(die können leider nur dx9) ... war ein Beispiel, habs nicht getestet.



Natürlich schaffen die 5870 volle Details. PhysX ist davon unabhängig, da es eine Nvidia eigene Technologie ist.
Wie schon gesagt, hatte ich selber zwei, und ja 2 HD5870 schaffen Metro flüssig mit vollen Details.

Hier mal ein Bench mit zwei HD5870

Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX review



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> ... mit  2x 850mhz 570ger und 2600k auf 4,5ghz ...... wie gesagt, für sLi unspielbare 30fps waren keine Seltenheit .



Wenn du mit 2 GTX570, die über GTX580 Niveau getaktet sind, teilweise nur 30Fps hattest, dann hast du irgendwas falsch gemacht


Aber ich würde sagen, back to topic


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. September 2011)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> ouh doch das mein cih ernst! Wenn cih mir so die scrrens und alles von mw3 anschau dann glaub cih net das es die grafik von mw2 oder so hat das wird schon ein weltensprung werden!


 
 Das meinst du doch nicht ernst, oder? Du hast ne GTX 580 und ein 2600K in deinem Rechner und glaubst, dass Modern Warfare 3 ruckeln könnte? 
Junge, Ich glaub du hast echt keinen Schimmer! Dein Rechner würde MW3 noch packen, wenn 3 der 4 Kerne deaktiviert wären und du deine Grafikkarte von 772 auf 300 MHz takten würdest. Dein PC packt MW3 quasi auf einem Bein stehend mit dem rechten Arm auf den Rücken gebunden.

Wenn MW3 10% mehr Ressourcen braucht als MW2, dann ist das schon seeehr viel. Du hast anscheinend nur bearbeitete Screens von MW3 gesehen und keine Spielegrafik, oder du hast BF3-Screens gesehen und dachtest es wäre MW3. Und selbst BF3 dürfte auf deinem PC flüssig und ohne zu ruckeln laufen und das mit vollen Details plus AA plus AF und PhysX, falls BF3 es unterstützt. Da kann dein Rechner MW3 zwei Mal parallel laufen lassen, ohne dass beide ruckeln!


----------



## Cola_Colin (11. September 2011)

Sollen die mal mit Crysis 1 für die Konsole gut Geld von den Konsolenspieler abgreifen um dann vielleicht mal wieder ein richtig gutes neues Spiel zu machen. Der Trailer ist belustigend. Alles total neu auf der Konsole ...total neu im Sinne von weniger Qualität in der jeder Hinsicht  Aber wers mag, solls spielen


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Sollen die mal mit Crysis 1 für die Konsole gut Geld von den Konsolenspieler abgreifen um dann vielleicht mal wieder ein richtig gutes neues Spiel zu machen. Der Trailer ist belustigend. Alles total neu auf der Konsole ...total neu im Sinne von weniger Qualität in der jeder Hinsicht  Aber wers mag, solls spielen




Für den Preis was es kostet ist es aber nett! Wenn man bedenkt was ein Konsolen Spiel eigentlich kostet!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Für den Preis was es kostet ist es aber nett! Wenn man bedenkt was ein Konsolen Spiel eigentlich kostet!


 
Mehr kann Crytek nicht verlangen. Immerhin gibt es kein MP und der Support wird auch noch nicht so rosig sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Mehr kann Crytek nicht verlangen. Immerhin gibt es kein MP und der Support wird auch noch nicht so rosig sein.




Mehr können die schon verlangen wenn sie wollen!


----------



## Fischer995 (11. September 2011)

Naja es ist zwar nicht so toll das crytek jetzt eine version für konsolen rausbringt aber deswegen sollte man meiner ansicht nach nicht gleich die firma runtermachen. Die versuchen auch nur ihre schwarzen verkaufszahlen zu halten. Wie jede andre Firma auch.


----------

